# Comm Research in the Navy



## freakerz (21 May 2009)

Hi,

I enrolled for Comm Research in the Navy, talking with the interviewer today, he didn't seem familiar with the navy applicants' training process. When do purple trades do the NETP?

Thanks!


----------



## PuckChaser (21 May 2009)

You'll do NETP when you get posted to a ship. You must do a Soldier Qualification (BMQ-Land is the word of the day) since its more likely you'll get posted to 2 EW Sqn than to a ship. If you're looking for sea-time, you may want to look at a hard-Navy trade, 291 is not it. I've seen Army 291ers on ship more than Navy guys.


----------



## freakerz (21 May 2009)

Ah ok, I knew about the SQ and the sea-time... the Comm Research is only a bridge while I do a BSc. Comp Science... then it'll be a hard sea trade!  :threat:

At least I have the possibility to do all elements' basic training (SQ and NETP) ... pretty awesome!  >


----------

